# Thought I Would Share Some Of My Watch Photos.



## Mr Horology (Feb 23, 2010)

These were all taken free hand, with a point and shoot camera.

There was no photo editing software used either. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

pretty good! what did you use a lighting? it looks pretty homogenous, but also quite natural


----------



## Mr Horology (Feb 23, 2010)

msq said:


> pretty good! what did you use a lighting? it looks pretty homogenous, but also quite natural


I use a light tent and two day light bulbs.


----------



## iso50 (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the seiko 5 dive watch.. never seen that one before.. are they available anywhere?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

iso50 said:


> Love the seiko 5 dive watch.. never seen that one before.. are they available anywhere?


check out the bay....its known as the atlas


----------



## Mr Horology (Feb 23, 2010)

iso50 said:


> Love the seiko 5 dive watch.. never seen that one before.. are they available anywhere?


Amazon has for $179, but you might find it cheaper on the bay..


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

great results. you must have a steady hand.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Beautiful shots! Looks like it could pass for an ad in a magazine. WOW...!


----------



## desk hog (Nov 21, 2009)

These look great! So far, I've shied away from posting pics but I'll give it another go and see if I can get some decent ones


----------



## iso50 (Feb 1, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> iso50 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the seiko 5 dive watch.. never seen that one before.. are they available anywhere?
> ...


Cheers..


----------



## iso50 (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr Horology said:


> iso50 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the seiko 5 dive watch.. never seen that one before.. are they available anywhere?
> ...


Thanks..


----------



## Mr Horology (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Hand held with a point & shoot - bloody impressive results given that.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Excellent pictures







So, out of interest, what camera are you using?


----------



## Mr Horology (Feb 23, 2010)

MarkDavey said:


> Excellent pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am using a 8.1MP Sony DSC-T70.


----------



## Raz-jnr (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, some great close up shots, the watches look good too


----------



## Snookster (Mar 19, 2010)

Very pretty :kewlpics:


----------

